# Antler shedding in Kentucky



## ttommy63 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello hunters, I am asking a question about what time of the year do the bucks start schedding there antlers in Kentucky? The reason I'm asking is I'm new to hunting. Late bloomer I guess, but I recently went on a coyote hunt with a friend and had a great time. I would like to get into deer, turkey and coyote hunting. I recently bought a rifle and shotgun. So any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

Usually around march.... look in the strip of woods between the north and southbound lanes of I-71 north of Louisville! lots of sheds in there.


----------

